# Anesthesia and Pain Answer Book



## Cherish79 (Jun 7, 2012)

Does anyone use this and know if it is worth the money? My boss is interested in getting it for us, but wants to make sure it is worth it, and I can't find any reviews.

https://store.decisionhealth.com/Product.aspx?ProductCode=AAB


----------



## hgolfos (Jun 14, 2012)

Cherish,

The Anesthesia and Pain Answer Book is an invaluable tool.  We have used it for many years and have always been pleased with it's content.  I highly recommend it.


----------

